# Probador de enchufes 220v, fase, neutro y tierra



## nickolars (Sep 7, 2015)

hola gente, me he construido un probador de enchufes, los materiales que he usado los describo a continuación

- 1 enchufe 10A
- cable 3x1,5mm2
- caja plastica abs 
- 2 piloto neon 220v ( yo use dos colores distintos para diferenciar, rojo para fase, ambar para neutro)
- pasa cable o prensa estopa
- 2 diodos 1n4007

les adjunto esquemas e imagenes.

espero comentarios, aun le faltan detalles, subire mas actualizaciones de este aparatito.


----------



## walter leonardo (Sep 7, 2015)

Si el enchufe no tiene cable a tierra como detectamos la fase y neutro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2015)

nickolars dijo:


> hola gente, me he construido un probador de enchufes, los materiales que he usado los describo a continuación . . . .



¿ Como es que funciona esto ?

_____________________________________



walter leonardo dijo:


> Si el enchufe no tiene cable a tierra como detectamos la fase y neutro?



Con un "Buscapolo"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2015)

** Convendría montar los leds directamente en el enchufe-ficha , para ver inmediatamente cual es el vivo. 

Sinó habría que indicar cual led corresponde a cual pata . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ** Convendría montar los *leds* directamente en el enchufe-ficha , para ver inmediatamente cual es el vivo.
> 
> Sinó habría que indicar cual led corresponde a cual pata . . .



Ver el archivo adjunto 134327



   
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2015)

Bue bue , quise referirme e los Neones 

Podrian ponerse leds + resistencia limitadora  

Pero aquí ¿ Cóno sabés a que pata corresponde cada indicador ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 134325


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 7, 2015)

> Convendría montar los leds directamente en el enchufe-ficha , para ver inmediatamente cual es el vivo.
> 
> Sinó habría que indicar cual led corresponde a cual pata . . .



metes el dedo en  un vaso con agua, y probas!!!???


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 7, 2015)

el diagrama es conceptual suponiendo que hay una diferencia de potenial real...eso en teoria matera (eso seria cuando nos sentamos solos a pensar y tomar mates), o sea, esta bien el planteo de la falta de PAT... O bien, que haces si la puesta a tierra tiene problemas y tenes una tension parasita superior en puesta a tierra respecto del neutro o al verre (si bien hay una diferencia de 3 o 4 volt cuando en teoria tendria que sr nula), que haces para diferenciarlas? saludos

EDIT: con una bobinita (trafito)podrias saber cual es la fase y el neutro... si exitas la bobina con fase y neutro vas a poder cerrar el circuito, ahora, si cerras fase y PAT, jamas vas a poder tener un flujo de corriente


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2015)

¿Que función tienen los diodos?


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 7, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que función tienen los diodos?



en reallidad el diodo (mas una resistencia  ) se implementaria si usara led, pero como supuestamente quiere usar neones, creo que en ves de diodo, lo ideal es como comentaron anteriormente, implementar una resistencia, sino, creo que iluminria tenue...

*acá un tip de un radiofilo; Si bien tiene otra funcion, parte de la idea sirve *:







*otro de LU5HJF*


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2015)

No se. Con un polimetro se tarda un segundo. 
El que tenga que comprobar diez mil igual me interesa.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 7, 2015)

nickolars dijo:


> hola gente, me he construido un probador de enchufes, los materiales que he usado los describo a continuación
> 
> - 1 enchufe 10A
> - cable 3x1,5mm2
> ...



A mi me gusto el aporte, muy bien presentado con su respectivo gabinete, hoy solo sera un probador sencillo, poco a poco lo implementara con mas circuitos y podra detectar hasta fallos eléctricos a futuro

Asi comienzan muchas cosas,  que hoy en dia terminan siendo grandes proyectos, pongale mucho empeño y nunca deje de crear cosas.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## nickolars (Sep 7, 2015)

hola;
voy a generar un video para la dudas de este probador y explicar un poco, ya que estaba ansioso por presentar el proyecto, agradecer a "ElectroWero" por la felicitaciones, ya que pensaba en agregarles un par de cosas al proyecto


----------

